# Queen bed frame



## Az Turnings (Aug 11, 2019)

Decided it was time to replace the particle board bed frame I’ve had for the last 5 years. Bought a couple 4x6 beams and some 2x10s and went to town. Used scrap sugar pine for the filler pieces in between. Has a few flaws I’d like to change/fix but this is the first bed frame I ever made. Solid as a rock too!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2019)

Finished product is most impressive! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2019)

Very nice! It’s a perfect match for the room as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks great ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 12, 2019)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 12, 2019)

very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 12, 2019)

Love the finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2019)

Most impressive Blake! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice Blake! Cool to sleep in your handiwork every night...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2019)

@Az Turnings did you draw up plans for this project?


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 13, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Az Turnings did you draw up plans for this project?


No I saw a pic on Instagram of a similar frame design and wanted to make something similar

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

